# Islamorada advice



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I have only been there once and it has got to be a great place to fish. My wife surprised me with a 1/2 day charter that picked us up at the resort. A long story short he took to the bridge by Robbie's on an outgoing tide and we had a couple hook ups on live bait but nothing made it to the boat. We went the next morning from shore and tore up Snook,Tarpon & Jacks using artificial. So in short my only advice would be hit the bridges and I bet the flats are loaded.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks for the reply I know the bridge you are talking about. i have been to the keys MANY times, but only a couple of times with my own boat. again, thanks for the info


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Annes beach. Early morning, may get a chance at a bone. Don't get your hopes up though. Grab a topwater plug and tear up the cuda. They are fun for a good rod bending...


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have fished Annes in the past, but mostly later in the day when my wife was on the beach. will give it a shot early Geo


----------

